# Starting Hunting Training



## Pippatheredvizsla (Mar 13, 2017)

My boyfriend is looking to start training our 4.5 month old vizsla puppy to hunt. He is a little worried that she has no interest in it as when we are out for walks she doesn't pay attention to any birds/rabbits. She has been picking up dead mice/birds on our walks and just carrying them around (we get them out as soon as possible) and has a good nose on her. She is great at finding her dummy with a bit of quail scent on it when it is hidden in the house, she knows exactly what we mean when we say, "find the bird". At times she is interested in playing fetch but is more interested in playing keep away with us most of the time. Sorry if I am giving you information you don't need but I think she has the natural ability and enjoys the games. He is just worried that her hunting drive isn't there. 
Both of her parents are hunters and are all registered. Any pointers of what we should be doing with her at this point would be great! She is a lovely companion so I am fine if she never hunts, but my boyfriend would really like to train her.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She needs correct introduction to live quail. It takes birds to make a bird dog.


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

I agree with texasred. My pup was the same way, now he stalks and chases every bird/squirrel/leaf he sees. (Almost too much) 

If you or your boyfriend have never done this process before (as I hadn't) this would be a great time to enlist a friend who has or hunt trainer. Watch out for shooting over the dog before she gets excited about the birds. If a hunting dog is the desire, it would be a shame to accidently get her gun shy. Experienced help would go a long way here. Besides that, some places (like here in MN) you can't just take a bird out and shoot it for training whenever you want without proper licences and permits. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## pjcodner (Jun 1, 2015)

MikoMN
Where did you take your pup for training? I too live in MN and might be interested in getting Chloe started on birds but like you said there are rules in MN that only allow you to shoot etc. We are also looking at adding another V to the family and may be picking up a 1 yr old female this weekend. 

Thanks in advance for the advice.

Paul


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

I have him at West Country kennels. I'll send you a pm with more details later. We can go over what I think is good and bad, and some other thoughts on it.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

*Hunt training*

pjcodner: I sent you a PM. Let me know if you didn't get it.



pjcodner said:


> MikoMN
> Where did you take your pup for training? I too live in MN and might be interested in getting Chloe started on birds but like you said there are rules in MN that only allow you to shoot etc. We are also looking at adding another V to the family and may be picking up a 1 yr old female this weekend.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the advice.
> ...


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

South Dakota is next door to MN. PM me or e-mail and I can give you some advice.
Ken


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

WillowyndRanch said:


> South Dakota is next door to MN. PM me or e-mail and I can give you some advice.
> Ken


I would trust him with my dogs.


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

texasred said:


> I would trust him with my dogs.


I agree with TR on this one. My current trainer is 10 min from my house, but I have done research on Ken at willowynd ranch. My wife and I even talked about taking a "vacation" and taking our pup to one of his three day clinics, or the vacation camp. Our trainer is good, and competes in competition a lot. He is great to work with, but does not have the vizsla expertise Ken does.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## pjcodner (Jun 1, 2015)

Sorry Miko I got your PM just have not been on here in a while. We decided not to pick up the 1 yr old and instead put a deposit down on a female puppy that should be born any day now. 

I will look through the website you sent me in the PM and I will also check out Ken's site in SD.


----------

